# Wii #1335 - Punch-Out!! (Europe)



## B-Blue (May 18, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2230^^


----------



## tatumanu (May 18, 2009)

Awsome!! Hope i can manage to find a torrent or a link today!


----------



## dogman (May 18, 2009)

This is the european boxart: http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m81/Pho...h9/punchout.jpg


----------



## Joey Ravn (May 18, 2009)

I guess MANY people will be VERY happy now


----------



## enigmak (May 18, 2009)

Awesome! It is though kinda weird that the PAL release of the game is out sooner than the NTSC one, I thought it came in our shores at friday.


----------



## jurulz (May 18, 2009)

Has been uploaded to the Newsgroups

Happy Downloading !!


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 18, 2009)

Getting it now..won't be able to play it till tomorrow though


----------



## amptor (May 18, 2009)

Sweet, i'll find a torrent  tomorrow when the NTSC version comes out  then i'll have some fun.


----------



## B-Blue (May 18, 2009)

dogman said:
			
		

> This is the european boxart: http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m81/Pho...h9/punchout.jpg



thanks


----------



## lettuce (May 18, 2009)

Seeings as this is a Nintendo game, will it/does it have a FW update on the disc?, as im still on 3.2E


----------



## manaphy4ever (May 18, 2009)

Yes it's been dumped for Pal version maybe will download it now or i have to wait when will release in ntsc


----------



## Tanas (May 18, 2009)

Burning it now, hope its good


----------



## qlum (May 19, 2009)

luckily I didn't go to bed before seeing this now I can play it tomorrow morning when I wake up


----------



## bodean (May 19, 2009)

Does this PAL version work on wiikey v1 ntsc system?


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 19, 2009)

Oh no. I will have to wait for USA version first.


----------



## Justin121994 (May 19, 2009)

How big is the game


----------



## nIxx (May 19, 2009)

1,80 m


----------



## pitoui (May 19, 2009)

Can't wait to play this. Reminds me of the good old days.


----------



## Justin121994 (May 19, 2009)

1,800 m or 180


----------



## G2K (May 19, 2009)

How do some of you guys have such fast DL speed? A game done by tomorow!? Games I download usually take anywhere from 1 week to 3 weeks!


----------



## Kane91z (May 19, 2009)

umm i could dl that much in 20 mins =\


----------



## jurulz (May 19, 2009)

G2K said:
			
		

> How do some of you guys have such fast DL speed? A game done by tomorow!? Games I download usually take anywhere from 1 week to 3 weeks!



Usually takes about 2-3 hours to download a game.

Whats your connection ?


----------



## ether2802 (May 19, 2009)

G2K said:
			
		

> How do some of you guys have such fast DL speed? A game done by tomorow!? Games I download usually take anywhere from 1 week to 3 weeks!



There's a little usefull thing called PREMIUM ACCOUNT, wich let you DL at the speed your ISP gave you, megashares FTW..!! too bad mine has expired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 next week I'll buy another one, anyway the NTSC-U is just around the corner..!!


----------



## xDlmaoxD (May 19, 2009)

G2K said:
			
		

> How do some of you guys have such fast DL speed? A game done by tomorow!? Games I download usually take anywhere from 1 week to 3 weeks!



Torrent sucks, MU, RS are usually fast download anything within 10-20 mins the most.

Uploaded 4 servers  x 3 + GB's  = 12 + GBs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 envy me


----------



## G2K (May 19, 2009)

Torrents are the only place I ever find anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've only ever seen 1 game split up into parts - Donkey Kong Jungle Beat NPC. I can't afford a premium account, and I'm on a wireless connection, which keeps dropping out on me for no reason.


----------



## Docterx (May 19, 2009)

well i cant seem to find this anywhere but if i do come across it is there no way i can play the PAL version on an ntsc tv/console?


----------



## HaloBenish (May 19, 2009)

Torrent of this took me just under 2 hours, also only 1 seed and 3 leechers. Private Trackers FTW!


----------



## jurulz (May 19, 2009)

Ok i confirm,

This release works on NTSC-U using usb loader 1.4 and patched with brickblocker.

Have Fun !


----------



## bodean (May 19, 2009)

Why do you need USB loader 1.4?
Can't you just burn to a disc and play it on an ntsc console?


----------



## jurulz (May 19, 2009)

It should work ! But i tested it using usb loader and btw the game is 3,85 Go


----------



## quepaso (May 19, 2009)

G2K said:
			
		

> Torrents are the only place I ever find anything



Stop wasting time with torrents, get a usenet account.  I get over 2.7MB/sec downloading with my fiber optic connection.  Wii games are done in minutes.


----------



## kleptodathief (May 19, 2009)

i wont brick it if i try to play this PAL iso file using usbloader gx on my 4.0u NTSC wii??? i don't have that brickblocker watever prog... cheers if someone can confirm this or not, thanx alot! great forum


----------



## Smartpal (May 19, 2009)

Wohoo! It's out, now to download it


----------



## jurulz (May 19, 2009)

kleptodathief said:
			
		

> i wont brick it if i try to play this PAL iso file using usbloader gx on my 4.0u NTSC wii??? i don't have that brickblocker watever prog... cheers if someone can confirm this or not, thanx alot! great forum



Use brickblocker, i run it on my 4.0U using usbloader

BTW the game is AWSOME !!!!

Best punch-out of the series


----------



## TheNeck (May 19, 2009)

Works fine with firwmare 3.3U using a wiikit with the latest wiikey firmware.

Also works fine using backup launcher.

The copy i tried is brickblocked as well.


----------



## TheNeck (May 19, 2009)

TheNeck said:
			
		

> Works fine with firwmare 3.3U using a wiikit with the latest wiikey firmware.
> 
> Also works fine using backup launcher.
> 
> The copy i tried is brickblocked as well.



My mistake, backup launcher works fine, but the game will not load with 3.3U and wiikit with the latest wiikey firmware.


----------



## jurulz (May 19, 2009)

TheNeck said:
			
		

> TheNeck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Use Usb loader... or maybe wiigator


----------



## jan777 (May 19, 2009)

how big is the file when in wbfs?


----------



## G2K (May 19, 2009)

quepaso said:
			
		

> G2K said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't afford it. And even if I could, using super slow torrents some how already takes my monthly limit WAY over, being able to DL more defiantely won't help.

But could you explain it a bit more? From what I understand you just have to search the internet for whatever it is you're looking for, and it's in the form of a news article? Is there some collective site of these "articles"? And why is it so much faster than torrents?


----------



## jurulz (May 19, 2009)

jan777 said:
			
		

> how big is the file when in wbfs?



between 3.5 et 4.0 but i think it's 3,86 Gb

Not sure

And btw i finish the conquest mode and the game is AWSOME !!


----------



## DozerGuy (May 19, 2009)

No WiFi


----------



## [M]artin (May 19, 2009)

G2K said:
			
		

> quepaso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


News Article -> Yea, something like that.

Collective Sites of Articles -> Yup, a number of them. You grab the "article' from them and feed it into an application that reads information from it that it needs to download.

Faster Than Torrents -> You're paying for access to a number of high speed servers that deliver the content to you with the use of multiple connections (not just one). Also, because it's being delivered through these powerful servers, you don't have to rely on seeders or sharers. You will always achieve maximum download speed from the moment your start the download to the moment it finishes, every time.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (May 19, 2009)

I like the game, it's not as good as Super Punch-Out (SNES) but it's good. I just don't like that it's so "dark".

btw - i'm playing it Wiimote NES-Style


----------



## gameshark (May 19, 2009)

it's a knock out


----------



## florian (May 19, 2009)

work on a PAL Wii with wiikey 1.9S and brickblocked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but no wifii mode ?


----------



## mousan (May 19, 2009)

with this game the wii definitely sucks   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I prefer waiting for Fight night round 4 on ps360


----------



## B-Blue (May 19, 2009)

mousan said:
			
		

> with this game the wii definitely sucks



may I ask why?


----------



## Bloodlust (May 19, 2009)

This will not work on my 4.0J no matter which usb loader I use...


----------



## ChoroQ (May 19, 2009)

I have a problem/question.
I'm on 3.3E with HBC installed and working.
When i put in the disc, it ask me for an update (i suppose to 4.0).
Well.. if i update from disc, what happened? I lost something or the possibility to install wad via wadmanager?
Thank you very much!


----------



## ganons (May 19, 2009)

anyone which firmware update is on there?


----------



## Master Mo (May 19, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> mousan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because no Wi-Fi-Fights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But really now: I haven`t even tried it but I think I`ll definitely like it. But what I don`t understand is, that Nintendo develops something like Wii-Speak and doesn`t even let us smack-talk at our opponents in Wi-Fi-Fights


----------



## zeckyD (May 19, 2009)

This game is the best boxing game on wii!

No doubt nintendo knows what gameplay means!


----------



## blacksoul (May 19, 2009)

This game contains French Languages.

More easy than the older ones, but still great and fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Jools07 (May 19, 2009)

Works fine on my NTSC-U using Brick Blocker and RegionFrii.


----------



## SwitchNOW (May 19, 2009)

preview


----------



## WildWon (May 19, 2009)

Single player plays like oldschool Punch Out games, which is fun...ish. There's something missing from the old games. I do appreciate the reworked music and classic characters... but something just isn't "right."

As for Vs. Well, i tried it out, and it wasn't that much fun. Couldn't understand why things were moving the way they were, but after playing single player, i realized multiplayer puts you in the boots of a CPU style opponent. If you miss a punch, the other person gets a few extra hits in. Then bam, after a bit, one person builds up their meter and grows huge.
Poorly designed vs. in my mind.
Oh, and when i say "Cpu style opponent," its in the way you pause after every missed punch. Not that you can CHOOSE a cpu character to use. Its Little Mac vs Shadow Mac.

Maybe next time, Nintendo!


----------



## Hadrian (May 19, 2009)

At first I thought like you but after playing for a solid hour, I am loving it to bits.  Kinda easy though...not suprising for a Nintendo title nowadays.

Not played the Vs mode as the Mrs is the only one around and she isn't interested in playing.

Fucking women


----------



## nuker (May 19, 2009)

does this release contain all european languages??


----------



## enigmak (May 19, 2009)

I can't seem to be aple to play the game. I own a PAL Wii with the original Wiikey and the 1.9g firmware. I loaded the game but the console couldn't recognize the disk. I update my Wii to the latest firmware (4.0E) and still wouldn't load the disk. I burned it again and the problem still persists. I am thinking it could be the iso image was corrupt or something because all of my previous backups work just fine.
Any suggestions?


----------



## grozio (May 19, 2009)

also with my wii with wiikey same error...not recognize disk...why?...bad iso?...someone help us?thank


----------



## beefkeek (May 19, 2009)

brickblocked it, ran it using GeckoOS works like a charm!

The WII needs more games like this. These are the games the system promised us way back.
Great fun for hardcore gamers (exhibition is really addictive) but casual gamers can also really enjoy this (kind of like a replacement for the boxing game in wii sports)


----------



## CockroachMan (May 19, 2009)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Punch-out was always a single player game, it's all about finding out your opponents weakness and timing, it's really more of a puzzle game than a sports game if you look at it. 

I don't understand why people want Wi-Fi in it..


----------



## HaloBenish (May 19, 2009)

jurulz said:
			
		

> kleptodathief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which loader are you using, the game is unplayably grainy for me with v1.5, and every other game works perfectly for me, both PAL and NTSC-U games.


----------



## Satangel (May 19, 2009)

Scrubbed size is around 3.9 GB btw.
Looking forward to playing this in a month or so, stupid exams are coming.


----------



## luka (May 19, 2009)

Anyone notice that when play a movies of the game the movies dont finish to play seem because of the 3x speed of backup on softmod, this is noticiable specially when u press on training in the options and the training dont even start and go back to options


----------



## Raylene2K7 (May 19, 2009)

nuker said:
			
		

> does this release contain all european languages??


what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It would be the first game EVER to have all european languages! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Some of the horse and petz games are Multi11-14 but, i don't remember ANY Wii game to have czech, hungarian or croatian text


----------



## Link5084 (May 19, 2009)

Okay for some weird reason when I tried to access the tutorial in the game, it just went back to the main menu after 10 seconds. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## jurulz (May 19, 2009)

HaloBenish said:
			
		

> jurulz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wanikoko USB Loader 1.4 installed using WBFS....


----------



## HaloBenish (May 19, 2009)

jurulz said:
			
		

> HaloBenish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... Still grainy, oh well. I'll play off disc for now since it works fine that way, then download the NTSC overnight and use that one on USB loader.


----------



## Hiethen (May 19, 2009)

Does the EU version come with any Wii updates on the disk?? Thanks


----------



## nIxx (May 19, 2009)

Yes but what's the problem make a update over your console and you will be fine


----------



## RadioShadow (May 19, 2009)

Anyone who has downloaded this game is an idiot! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*goes and downloads*

*torrent downloading very slowly


----------



## Sstew (May 19, 2009)

Motion controls work well anyone?

Even on higher difficulties, Any issues with it not picking up your movement?

Just curious to see if this is worth a pick up this week


----------



## RadioShadow (May 19, 2009)

The controls have had a mixed views.  The Wii Controls do work well, but it's better and more responsive to play the game NES style.

But then people complained about the Mario Kart Wii Wheel so I'll just have to wait and see.  

Just don't use the Wii Balance Board.  ScrewAttack.com showed it doesn't work very well.


----------



## HaloBenish (May 20, 2009)

Motion Controls work perfectly, never misses a swing. It's just faster to push a button than you swing your arm, making it feel more responsive.


----------



## orno (May 20, 2009)

Dongdrian said:
			
		

> At first I thought like you but after playing for a solid hour, I am loving it to bits.  Kinda easy though...not suprising for a Nintendo title nowadays.
> 
> Not played the Vs mode as the Mrs is the only one around and she isn't interested in playing.
> 
> Fucking women



No doubt... I've got the same problem here.


----------



## Link5084 (May 20, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Okay for some weird reason when I tried to access the tutorial in the game, it just went back to the main menu after 10 seconds. Anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## luka (May 20, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > Okay for some weird reason when I tried to access the tutorial in the game, it just went back to the main menu after 10 seconds. Anyone know how to fix this?


same problem here with softmodded wii


----------



## richufc (May 20, 2009)

luka said:
			
		

> Link5084 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly the same thing happens for me.  Also the boxer intros are similarly cut short.  The game works perfectly though so can't complain!


----------



## ConJ (May 20, 2009)

With me the game works, but i get a disc read error after every fight. Im using softmod, and im on 4.0E. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## AlBa (May 20, 2009)

That game must be really nice... keeping you all busy playing...
Because noone took time to add its entry the usb
or backup launcher compatibility list...

Would be nice you know


----------



## Link5084 (May 20, 2009)

richufc said:
			
		

> luka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This happens with the NTSC version too, what is the problem?


----------



## luka (May 21, 2009)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> richufc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably because the backup is loaded at 3x speed


----------



## Link5084 (May 21, 2009)

So is there anyway to fix that? I burned it at 4x


----------



## joey2008 (May 21, 2009)

recognizes punch out in disc channel, but it wouldn't start.. same with anno
wiikey 3.4E, wiikey 1.9s and tried without brickblock and with brickblock and burned it with speed 4x
can someone help me?


----------



## Chanser (May 21, 2009)

Works fine on my D2Pro on menu 3.3E. Burnt at 12x.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (May 21, 2009)

I had a lot of fun yesterday playing this with 3 friends. We finished story mode yesterday and then had some vs-matches 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's the boxing game the wii needed 2 years ago already!


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2009)

Anyone tried this using a FlatMii? Does it work well?


----------



## ryoaska1 (May 29, 2009)

I'm trying to run it on an ntsc-u wii with 3.2u, and wiikey 1.9s.  Mine also gets recognized in the channels screen, but just just gets stuck on a blank screen loading.


----------

